# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Личностное развитие >  Как сделать новый год лучшим в жизни

## JAHolper

Робин Шарма даёт пять советов о том, как преуспеть в новом году и сделать его лучшим в своей жизни. В следующим году можно достичь всех поставленных целей. 

Видео из блога Робина Шармы

----------


## Настя

Не знаю, кому как, а мне этот видеоролик напомнил сцену из фильма "Чародеи", в которой главного героя учили проходить сквозь стену: "Вижу цель - не вижу преград!"  Да, чёткое осознание цели - это первый шаг к успеху.

----------

